# Ruger GP100 357 Pistol



## WarYak (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruger GP100 is stainless steel with a 6" barrel and rosewood grips. It has less than 50 rounds through it. It is in excellent condition. Selling for $550.00.


----------



## WarYak (Nov 25, 2008)

This pistol has been sold - thank you!


----------

